# Can someone tell me the name of this plant?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

What is the name of this plant in the middle of the HC plant?









Does anyone have 1-2 for sale and how much? I don't need that big. Small one is ok.

Thanks


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cool looking plant... if Stuart (CRS Fan) doesn't see this thread then PM him because he's definitely the Plant ID Guru on this forum! 

Also if you find it PM me cause i want one! lol


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

I was going to say Blyxa Japonica...but it looks different somehow. Hrm...

verkion


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

No, not Blyxa Japonica for sure. I know how Blyxa Japonica looks like.



verkion said:


> I was going to say Blyxa Japonica...but it looks different somehow. Hrm... verkion


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks a lot like ERIOCAULON SP. 'GOIAS'
Here is a link to some info on it
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=144&category=category&spec=Aquarium%20Plant


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^
Second that...looks like the one I have.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks.

Looks like a hard plant to keep.
It needs CO2 injection, nutrient rich substrate, high lighting.

and it is not cheap.

Nice plant though. Too bad I don't have the budget for it.



davej said:


> Looks a lot like ERIOCAULON SP. 'GOIAS'
> Here is a link to some info on it
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=144&category=category&spec=Aquarium%20Plant


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

waynet said:


> Hi:
> 
> What is the name of this plant in the middle of the HC plant?
> 
> ...


Isn't that from Apets? This plant Stuart has it for $15 each and has like tons of plants. Despite the information in regards to CO2 injection. This plant actually doesn't require CO2.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I have some very large and healthy plants available of Eroi sp 'Goias' (aka Erio 'Large Taco'). This large cluster currently has 10 or 12 plants in it. Frank is correct, they are $15 per plant.




























PM me if interested.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

..... more like 20 plants lol


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Frank:

But why is this plant so expensive? I heard you can just split this plant for new plants.



jiang604 said:


> Isn't that from Apets? This plant Stuart has it for $15 each and has like tons of plants. Despite the information in regards to CO2 injection. This plant actually doesn't require CO2.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

waynet said:


> Thanks Frank:
> 
> But why is this plant so expensive? I heard you can just split this plant for new plants.


i don't think 15 is considered expensive for a plant that has so much more benefits in shrimp tanks.... I had over 300 of these plantlets at one time so they can be a fast grower if you have the right conditions for it. I have another other species that cost much more than that amount. Like erio amano is like 60 for a full grown plant.


----------

